# Circuito con timer 555 y cmos 4017



## grecogccm (Ago 13, 2007)

Hola amigos, me gustaría si alguien me puede ofrecer algun circuito para leds. Que haga diferentes tipos de juegos de luces. Yo tengo uno que es con un timer 555 y un cmos 4017 que lo que hace es un barrido del 1 al 10 y luego vuelve al principio, pero me gustaría desarrollar otro que haga por ejemplo, de derecha a izda y viceversa, luego que del led central se reparta a los lados, y algunos posibles mas. Muchas gracias de antemano. SALUDOS.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2007)

Tal vez te sirva:
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/cc52ef.html


----------



## grecogccm (Ago 14, 2007)

Muchas por tu ayuda fogonazo, me ha servido de mucho. Aunque tendré que aprender a programar los pic´s para conseguir efectos mas bonitos. aunque el mas sencillo está muy bien. Muchas Gracias amigo


----------



## SED (Oct 2, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Escribo porque la desesperación me ha invadido. Necesito realizar un circuito en el que se enciendan 80 leds secuencialmente. A medida que se enciende uno el anterior se apaga.
He estado leyendo mucho de este tema en el foro. Hay varias posibles soluciones, pero a mi no me ha resultado ninguna.
La alimentación es de 12 voltios. Explico el último esquema que realizé y que no funcionó:
El reloj lo proporciona el C.I 555, su salida la llevo al pin 14 de todos los 4017 que tengo (en total 8). La alimentación del primer 4017 es directa pero el resto de 4017 son alimentados, en el pin 16, por la unión del pin 13 y 11 del 4017 anterior, excepto el último 4017 que sólo llevo el pin 11 (última salida) al pin 15 del primer 4017.
A parte de esto, evidentemente, llevo el pin 8 de todos los 4017 a tierra.
Después de esto, en cada una de las salidas de los 4017 pongo una resistencia de 470 Ohmios y un red en serie y el cátodo del led lo llevo a tierra.

Alguien me podría explicar qué falla en este circuito? Hay un circuito que me podría servir?

Nota: en el datasheet del 4017 hay un ejemplo de como enlazar más de un 4017 (que es lo que yo voy buscando) pero no me sirve porque de un 4017 a otro se divide la frecuencia y no se obtiene la secuencia de todos los leds.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2008)

SED dijo:
			
		

> ....... Necesito realizar un circuito en el que se enciendan 80 leds secuencialmente. A medida que se enciende uno el anterior se apaga......



De esto ya se estaba hablando en otro post, mira este esquema, es para 30 led´s, pero se puede ampliar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/110355/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=10148


----------



## SED (Oct 2, 2008)

Gracias Fogonazo. Haré el esquema.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 2, 2008)

Hola.
Prueba éste.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## danger altatension (Abr 27, 2010)

yo tengo un problema con el 4017 porque el 555 me va perfectamente porque pongo un led y da una señal cuadrada pero el 4015 no hace nada...si lo alimento bien solo se me enciende un led pero no parpadea ni nada...yo quiero hacer el scaner del coche fantastico y lo tengom emulado y me funciona pero en real no me va


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola.

Haz puesto a tierra el enable clock del 4017, el reset también debe estar conectado a algún lugar (tierra u otra salida).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ramtronico (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en esto me gustaria q me ayuden en este trabajito tengo 96 leds y me gustaria hacer un efecto de q cada leds encienda cada un segundo no se si me pueden ayudar ojala me ayuden  gracias


----------



## AugustoConrado (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola a todos, pregunto. Que es un timer? por lo que veo algo para jugar con LEDS y nada mas? saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

AugustoConrado dijo:


> Hola a todos, pregunto. Que es un timer? por lo que veo algo para jugar con LEDS y nada mas? saludos



Aparte de "Para Jugar con LED´s" sirve para unos cientos de cosas mas.

Podrías buscar ejemplos en Google


----------



## eldulce1000 (Sep 26, 2011)

aficionado como puedo hacer para que en cada salida me encienda mas de 20 leds a tu circuito o a otro


----------



## fernandojconti (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola, tengo armado un circuito con un 555 como timer, un 4017 a la salida de este y luego un ULN2803 que excita a 4 leds. La idea es que haga el efecto ida y vuelta solo una vez y luego corte. Logré hacerlo funcionar poniendo un relé en una de las salidas del ULN2803, el problema es que la mayoría de las veces que alimento el circuito, el "ida" empieza en el led #2 o el #3 o a veces inlusive arranca enciende solo un led se activa el relé. La mayoría de las veces el efecto empieza desde el led #2 como les decía, pero necesito que *siempre* arranque desde el #1 y haga la secuencia completa. Alguna idea amigos ??? Gracias.


----------

